
Tech Leading the Way on Paid Family Leave, Rest of the Country Should Catch Up - aschearer
http://apps.tcf.org/tech-companies-paid-leave
======
shostack
Honest question...what is the chance that tech companies would be doing this
if the sector weren't doing so well and there wasn't so much competition for
talent?

My gut says no, and I hope I'm wrong come the next economic downturn that has
a significant impact on said companies.

